# My first time turning and first duck call



## kevin11mic (Apr 6, 2011)

Had a friend let me use his tools and I think I'm hooked...here's what I made


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice!! Are you making your own insert or using manufactured guts?


----------



## kevin11mic (Apr 6, 2011)

For this call I actually used some guts out of an old call I had. It was a spur of the moment idea.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice shape, great job for the first call.

It's called a vortex for a reason


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, great job. Keep posting


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice.. dont stop there it is very addicting.. If I can help feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great job, nice!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Nice! Makes my first look really bad


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Looks good! I've always like that wood too.


----------

